# FTP-Server mit festem Verzeichnis



## gtrebsmkw (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo an alle 

Ich habe ein riesiges Problem. Ich soll unter Suse 9.0 einen FTP-Server einrichten, bei der der eingeloggte User nicht quer durch das gesamte System "surfen" kann. 
Jetzt habe ich mittlerweile mehrfach "chroot-Umgebung" gehört, weiß aber nicht wie man das einrichtet. 
Kennt sich jemand damit aus? Oder kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial zu dem Thema?
Das Problem ist, dass ich heute noch fertig werden muss...
Also hoffe ich, dass hier ganz schlaue Geister umherfliegen die schnelle Antworten geben können. 

Vielen Dank vorab.

Guido


----------



## Thomas Kuse (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde Dir auf jeden Fall den proftpd als FTP-Daemon empfehlen!

Dafür gibt es hier eine Anleitung: http://www.little-penguin.de/othersites/security/sicheresftp.html


----------

